# Taliaferro County Reports 2015



## Jeff Phillips (Aug 25, 2015)

Let's get this started again.

Who all is back for another year?


----------



## Milkman (Aug 25, 2015)

Count me in Jeff.   We have still got the same little place since 1988.  Have not shot any does in the last 2-3  years trying to get the numbers back up.  Wish the neighbors would do the same.


----------



## jksilverado (Aug 26, 2015)

Still on our place. 5 years now.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Aug 26, 2015)

We picked ours up from Georgia Kraft Co. back in 1983. I have watched a full cycle on the pines and we have seen a bunch of upland hardwoods get cut.

We had 1 doe shot last year and it was a 1st deer for a young lady.


----------



## bufordderrick (Aug 28, 2015)

We are getting ready on our place!  Just got some peas planted earlier this week. Have seen quite a few deer over the last month. Lots of fawns...


----------



## djackson67 (Sep 2, 2015)

We're still there, one 173 acre parcel got 5th row cut and we're looking forward to the "new" area to hunt.
Doubled our plots if not tripled this year. put alot of work into the place this year so hope it pays off.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 2, 2015)

djackson67 said:


> We're still there, one 173 acre parcel got 5th row cut and we're looking forward to the "new" area to hunt.
> Doubled our plots if not tripled this year. put alot of work into the place this year so hope it pays off.



Have you already planted fall plots?  What did you plant ?


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 8, 2015)

Heading down tomorrow with a load of seed. Planting Saturday!

Watch your feet, the rattle snakes are on the move!


----------



## 99autiger (Sep 10, 2015)

I'm back on the same 180 acres in Crawfordville.  Was down several weeks ago only to see several LARGE rattle snakes on the way there off Hwy22.  Thankfully, they were dead, but it put the fear of god in me with every step I took.  
Will be back down tomorrow to check camera.  Have found my target for the season - now time to see if he is still coming to my stand area!


----------



## jksilverado (Sep 15, 2015)

Anyone have any luck on bow opener? Weather was fantastic. We will be down planting plots this weekend.


----------



## djackson67 (Sep 16, 2015)

Milkman said:


> Have you already planted fall plots?  What did you plant ?



We've actually been planting since spring.
got out fall plots in the last 3 weeks.
most of the plots are wheat, rye and Peas, with brassicas overseed.

What i did this year was put in Iron clay peas, oats, sorgum and corn mix back in April, They did great.
instead of replowing for Fall, i plowed a full length Row in the middle of them and put in trophy radish and winter greens. best looking plot i've had in years down there.


----------



## djackson67 (Sep 16, 2015)

*opening day*

caught this guy trying to slip around me Saturday afternoon.
30yrd shot. love the sound of a broadhead hitting the sweet spot.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 16, 2015)

djackson67 said:


> caught this guy trying to slip around me Saturday afternoon.
> 30yrd shot. love the sound of a broadhead hitting the sweet spot.



Excellent !!! 

Shoot them all


----------



## djackson67 (Oct 2, 2015)

Well... at least the food plots ought to look good with all the rain we've had down there the last 2 weeks.


----------



## Bucaramus (Oct 4, 2015)

*Raytown*

Picked up a small lease near Sheehan Rd. Haven't got a chance to hunt it yet.  How's the hunting in that area?


----------



## jksilverado (Oct 14, 2015)

Ready for this weekend. Finding it hard to concentrate at work this week as rifle season is here. Good luck to all who will be in the woods.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Oct 14, 2015)

I'm heading down tomorrow, going to get a couple ML hunts in before Sat. morning.


----------



## jksilverado (Oct 15, 2015)

FYI, there is a chicken-q in downtown Crawfordville on Saturday 11-3. Saw signs last weekend when I went through. I figured I would go grab some lunch.


----------



## Freak Nasty (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm in on the chicken air J


----------



## Freak Nasty (Oct 15, 2015)

Bbq not air


----------



## djackson67 (Oct 27, 2015)

What's the word?
Time should be getting close.


----------



## 99autiger (Oct 28, 2015)

Ill let you know after this weekend!  Have seen some light chasing up thru last weekend.  Had a member miss a monster on opening weekend that was hard after a doe.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Nov 2, 2015)

Down for at least the next few days. Have heard lots of reports of chasing. Just need the rain to slack off...


----------



## camo93 (Nov 3, 2015)

*I'll be in the stand tomorrow..*

Seeing a lot of buck sign on our property..


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Nov 3, 2015)

We saw some bucks today. Not seeing much rut activity yet.


----------



## dawg (Nov 3, 2015)

wow...four of us hunted hard and did no see a deer sat and sun...one other member hunted sun evening and mon am nothing..one back down today nothing...we have hunted our land 7 years and one of us has usually shot/passed a good buck...this year nothing...crazy...no explanation????


----------



## camo93 (Nov 6, 2015)

Small bucks are chasing..


----------



## mschw04 (Nov 8, 2015)

I saw 6 turkeys on Friday afternoon.  They didn't seem to be bothered by me.  

I saw a nice doe.... as I was driving into camp :/

I saw a bunch of rain drops!!


----------



## BIGWALK (Nov 17, 2015)

Just got back home this evening, hunted Monday and Tuesday. We downed a nice 9 and decent 8 within about fifteen minutes of each other Monday Morning. The nine was taken, looks like he was working a rub line. The 8 was tending to several does, but not very aggressively. Their hocks were stained, but not stark black and nasty. I am going down this weekend and am hoping they are hopping!


----------



## dawg (Nov 20, 2015)

anybody else seeing any rut activity? Things seem a bit off this year


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Nov 20, 2015)

dawg said:


> anybody else seeing any rut activity? Things seem a bit off this year



It has been real weak so far. I am hoping for a strong secondary rut the 1st week of Dec.


----------



## Ace1313 (Nov 20, 2015)

Guys!! Hope you all are doing well. Hope the hunting turns around soon for you. I really hope someone connects with the Palmated buck off my old place this year. He will be a stud.


----------



## Bucaramus (Nov 27, 2015)

Ace1313 said:


> Guys!! Hope you all are doing well. Hope the hunting turns around soon for you. I really hope someone connects with the Palmated buck off my old place this year. He will be a stud.



What part of the county was your old place?


----------



## djackson67 (Nov 30, 2015)

Ace1313 said:


> Guys!! Hope you all are doing well. Hope the hunting turns around soon for you. I really hope someone connects with the Palmated buck off my old place this year. He will be a stud.



Hey Kirk, heard several shots off your farm this past weekend.
and also noticed Twin Bucks was leased.?..well i guess they did, but people are o it.
no reports that i know of other than our Cams were lacking on any shooter Bucks!!!!.
Weird Year!


----------



## Jackson09 (Dec 2, 2015)

djackson67 said:


> Hey Kirk, heard several shots off your farm this past weekend.
> and also noticed Twin Bucks was leased.?..well i guess they did, but people are o it.
> no reports that i know of other than our Cams were lacking on any shooter Bucks!!!!.
> Weird Year!



Been a weird season at our club as well.  No big bucks taken.  Only seen a couple of shooter bucks on trail cameras.  Been seeing a good many does and young bucks though.


----------



## Curly (Dec 16, 2015)

Anyone been lately?


----------



## 99autiger (Dec 19, 2015)

Was out yesterday....the wind killed us. Saw nothing.


----------

